

Show HN: A naming service for Bitcoin user - waffenklang
http://www.btcnames.org/

======
Osiris
An interesting idea. I could see how it could make accepting/paying with
bitcoin easier since you wouldn't have to pull up your wallet and copy and
paste your wallet ID. Of course the key is people using the API to resolve the
names.

